# Sleepy goats



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The excitement of the great weather must have been exhausting for them :laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..we had the same scene at our place...Love to see them content!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love to see them relaxed too  Would you believe there is a thick layer of ice underneath the straw and hay under the hay rack ?! 
I didn't know it until I went to sit next to Daisy and Dasha ! I couldnt believe it !
Tomorrow high near 60 degrees and the following day it won't hit 30 degrees !!!!
Ughhhhh !! It scares me so much that they might get sick with this crazy weather.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes we had a high of 75 today, 84 tomorrow and then back down to 57, which is not too too bad but man..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , old man winter just doesn't want to let go !


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Quick warm up is tough on kids too.
































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwww 
Look all those snuggly babies !!!!!! :ROFL:

Yes , the quick changing weather has me really concerned for my guys


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoever is sitting in there with all the babies , Im very jealous :ROFL:

What a beautiful day ! Finally was able to sink some posts in and put up the separation in my main paddock Ive ben wanting all winter  
So happy everything is starting to melt. The thick layer of ice in front of my garage that we had to walk over since it froze over has finally started to melt enough my husband was able to chop it up and toss it on the grass !!! YAY 
Its gone , gone , gone :wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:! FOR GOOD I HOPE :grin: Now , to get rid of the ice patch in front of my barn :roll: Its the only big piece of ice left and of course I will fall on in before it goes :roll::hammer: Too thick to chop and the sun doesn't hit it enough I guess. Im chopping the ends like its going to make a difference , lol. When i stepped back to look , what i was chopping wasn't even noticeable , lol. Oh well , maybe by the weekend it will be melted enough to chop up…..heres to hoping anyways ;-)

Hope ya'll enjoyed the nice weather today ! And my condolences to whoever is going to get hit with yet another snow storm in a few days :tear::tear::tear:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful. They are sure enjoying their time. They look great. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

look how happy and content they are! it's hilarious they use the chair to relax in. LOL

btw Laura, I love your avatar. your dog looks like she has something she needs to say..... hehe


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awww! Great pictures!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Lori and Ni  Yeah , I was curious to see what they would think of the chairs so I put them in one day and wouldn't ya know it they all took one and sat there , lolol. My avatar is my Kelly Bell  She is going to be 11 years old come October ! I can't believe my little baby will be 11 !! Feels like yesterday she was old enough to go to puppy classes , lolol. Kelly is THE boss around the house and can do absolutely no wrong , EVER  What Kelly says , goes , lol.
But , she will NOT get a second helping of anything , lol. Gotta draw the line somewhere


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Clair loved chairs when she was a baby.


----------



## lighthousebright (Mar 12, 2014)

The one in the black rubber tub/container made me laugh. Animals are so funny.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL Laura looks like you are running some sore of goatie resort! 

Have started letting the bottle babies outside during the day to enjoy the wonderful weather. At the end of the day, I bring em back in and they are all out cold before I can put their lamb bars in their indoor pens. I have to go in and physically get them up and eating cause they are all so tired from playing all day


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> The excitement of the great weather must have been exhausting for them :laugh:


Nah, they are just happy that the sun finally came out!  :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Dave , my husband said the same thing ,lolol. 
Aww, how adorable they all fell asleep before they have their milk , lol.
That is too funny , they must have had such a wonderful time outside !
The fresh air and sunshine can do that to you I guess . Especially after this crazy , horrendous winter we had !

Thanks so much for the picture of baby Claire Danielle 
Im taking a wild guess she is the one towards the outside of 
Sarah (sp) ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, impressive! Yes, that is her.  I can send you a ton of baby pictures if you so desire, I take a LOT of goat pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe they all look so happy in the sun - Im sure they are doing the same again today, Its such a nice day.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are sun bathing....;-) Cute!


----------

